# differences in the maxes



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hello all. im considering a maxima in a few months, and was wondering if anyne knew what the differences were between the different engines,(ve30de,vg30de and vq35de) in terms of comp ratio, computers,etc?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok...

the VG30DE is what came in most of the 3rd gen maximas. They were rated at about 160hp and I don't know the torque. There is a fair amount of aftermarket support for it, but not a whole hell of alot. Of course, it is the same motor that came in the 300ZX's, so there are a few internal mods that should be easy to do. 

The VE30DE is the prototype to the VQ30DE. It is rated at 190hp and I don't know the torque there either. These things only came in the 3rd Gen SE models from 92 to 94 (maybe 91). This is a quick motor and scary in the light 3rd gen chassis. There isn't a whole hell of a lot out there for it, but a few companies make a few things for it.

The VQ30DE came in all the 4th gen Max's and a slightly modified version VQ30DEK came in the 2000 and 2001 5th gens. This is a great motor with a good amount of aftermarket support and good internals for high boost. These came with 190hp and 205tq (i'm not exactly sure on the torque there either). The DEK came with 222hp and again I don't know the torque.

The VQ35 comes in the 3rd gen Altima SE's, 2002 and 2003 Maxima's, the new 6th gen Maxima's, 350Z, and G35's. There is a good amount of support for these motors as well. They all have a different power rating as there are slight differences in each motor for each car. For the max, they are 255hp and 265tq (again unsure on the torque).

hope that helps


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks very much!!!!!! much appreciated


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Also...for 4th Gen Maximas

The 95-96 models are OBD-I and the 97-99 are OBD-II. Due to the changes in OBD-I & OBD-II it is believed that the 95-96s are a little faster. It seems as though there is an extra bend in the exhaust piping for the 97-99s that decrease hp/tq slightly.

The computer for the 97-99 cannot be upgraded yet. IIRC, the 97s can use the ecu upgrade from JWT but you will have a check engine light.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

umm... no

96 is obd II

97 and 98 can get JWT, 99 cannot... 99 has the gay ecu... (i'm 95% sure about this statement)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Damnit...you're right. But you will get the check engine light for sure on 97/98s.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

oh, and the reason the 95/96's are faster is because of that simple little S curve in the exhaust piping between the cat and resonator. 

95 GXE.... fastest and lightest 4th gen they made... hehe


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

WHATS HEAVER 3RD GEN OR 4TH GEN?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

prolly the 4th gens, but i've never checked the weight of the 3rd gens...

my car stock weighs 3001lbs... i love the fact that i can get my car under 3k with me in it... hehe

www.edmunds.com is a great place to find out how much your car weighs...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep...said that.



BlueBOB said:


> *oh, and the reason the 95/96's are faster is because of that simple little S curve in the exhaust piping between the cat and resonator. *
> 
> 
> MrEous said:
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

92-PerlMax said:


> *WHATS HEAVER 3RD GEN OR 4TH GEN? *


4th gens are definitely heavier...


----------

